# [VBOX] VBox emerge fail

## Inazad

Salut a vous!

Jai recemment installe Gentoo et jaimerais avoir le paquet VirtualBox dessus mais jai des erreurs lors du emerge.

A un moment donner, on dirait quil ne reconnait pas la fonction memcpy.. bizarre

Le build complet du log est a ladresse suivante :

http://rafb.net/p/S9t5sR51.html

Jaimerais aussi savoir comment fixer certains trucs tels :

- Le clavier (mes ? sont des ^.. mes ' sont des <... ainsi de suite.. Je suis Canadien Francais et non pas US)

- Lheure du systeme nest jamais la bonne.. ainsi que le fuseau horaire

- Ou je peux configurer une IP statique

Merci !Last edited by Inazad on Mon Aug 11, 2008 9:10 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour virtual box je peut pas aider, pour le reste :

Pour le réglage du clavier et de la timezone -> http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Localisation_de_Gentoo_en_fran%C3%A7ais

Pour configurer le réseau /etc/conf.d/net (voir les exemples dans  /etc/conf.d/net.example)

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour et bienvenue!

Pour tes problèmes, je vais résumer un peu:

1/ on met son titre en conformité avec ce qui est dit dans un des post it (un truc du genre [VirtualBox] emerge fail)

2/ on ne met qu'un problème par topic

3/ pour le clavier réseau et autres, à défaut de suivre le guide d'installation (tu as peut être utilisé le fameux live dvd que personne n'utilise ici),  la réponse t'as été donnée, c'est surtout des trucs à changer dans /etc/conf.d

4/ Quand un ebuild plante, on poste les lignes jusqu'à l'erreur initiale ce que tu as fait (mais de préférence pas sur rafb.net, histoire que ceux qui auront le même problème dans quelques jours ou mois puissent l'identifier) mais également son emerge --info qui permet de voir ce qui ne va pas

5/ Désolé pour l'acceuil 'glacial'

6/ Pour ton problème, je pense que c'est lié à une version trop ancienne de Virtual Box qui ne compile plus avec des noyaux récents (genre, au hasard, un 2.6.25) ...

----------

## Poch

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6/ Pour ton problème, je pense que c'est lié à une version trop ancienne de Virtual Box qui ne compile plus avec des noyaux récents (genre, au hasard, un 2.6.25) ...

 

Pense pas, au début du log t'as la version: 1.5.4-r1 qui est bien la dernière version (en stable) que portage propose, donc qui devrait compiler... 

Maintenant j'avoue ne pas avoir d'idée pour résoudre ce problème (ce qui rend mon post assez inutile en fait...)

----------

## Inazad

Donc il ny a aucune facon d'installer VBox sur Gentoo ?

----------

## Poch

C'est pas ce qu'on a dit   :Smile: 

Il est évidemment possible d'installer virtual box sur gentoo (la preuve), mais, personnelement je ne sais pas t'aider, je ne vois pas bien d'où vient l'erreur (mais d'autres ont des connaissances nettement supérieures aux miennes, tu trouveras sûrement quelqu'un pour t'aider)...

----------

## Inazad

Ou dois je chercher de laide ?? Sur IRC, personne ne sait..

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu peut déjà essayer la version dans unstable 

```
echo "app-emulation/virtualbox ~*" >> /etc/portage.package.keywords
```

 Possible qu'il faille faire la même opérations pour d'autres paquets.

Et poste la sortie de ton emerge --info

A pars ça pas de message d'erreur de GCC apparemment (ou j'ai pas vu), plantage de celui-ci ? ta machine est overcloké ? correctement ventilé ?Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Mon Aug 11, 2008 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inazad

mon emerge --info ::

http://rafb.net/p/i4Fpp748.html

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

C'est assez bizarre comme problème en effet   :Confused: 

Néanmoins ce forum et google m'ont donné quelques réponses:

un problème similaire sur gentoo

même problème sur une autre distribution

Donc si tu tiens absolument à garder la version 1.5.x, essais de le recompiler avec gcc 3.x (3.3 ou 3.4...)

Mais très franchement, je te conseillerai plutôt d'utiliser la 1.6...car à vouloir persister avec la vieille version ça ne fera que t'amener des problèmes selon moi....

----------

## geekounet

Salut, comme te l'a rappellé YetiBarBar plus haut, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Inazad

Je vais tenter avec la nouvelle version..

----------

## Inazad

Jobtiens cette erreur lorsque je tente de faire le code suivant :

```
source env.sh

kmk
```

Erreur : http://rafb.net/p/nFFQ3d95.html

PS: Mon clavier ne fonctionne pas en Canadien Francaus encore meme apres les manips du HOWTO..

Je dois faire attention sur quel touche je tappe lol

Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour le clavier, dans X ou en console?

Si c'est dans X11 et que tu as compilé un xorg-server récent avec le USE hal, il faudra modifier un fichier fdi (j'ai pas ma box sous la main, je connais pas le chemin exact mais ça doit être quelquechose du genre /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10**keymap***.fdi)

Je vois pas d'"erreurs" à proprement parlé dans ce que tu as posté mais j'ai peur de la méthode que tu sembles employer (décompression manuelle des sources et pas emerge après démasquage de l'ebuild)

Celà dit:

- tu peux toujours mettre ton titre en conformité (Edite ton 1er post)

- tu peux ne mettre qu'un seul problème par topic

- j'ai déjà donné mon avis sur le nopaste, c'est bien pour poster des énormes pavés, pour quelques lignes (genre un emerge --info ou les dernières lignes d'un log, qui doivent inclure l'erreur en question), l'aventage de poster en dur ici, c'est que dans 3 ou 4 mois, quand quelqu'un utilisera le bouton rechercher, il pourra voir qu'il a la même erreur ...

----------

## Inazad

Comment je peut emerger des sources que jai telecharger dun site ?

Merci

PS: Daccord, je vais poster un autre topic pour mon probleme de clavier..

----------

## geekounet

Et le titre, tu comptes le changer quand ? Ça fait un peu 3 fois qu'on te le dit...  :Confused: 

----------

## Inazad

Cest quoi le titre que vous voulez merde ?

Jai mis : Pas capable dinstaller Vbox..

Cest quoi pour vous un titre clean

----------

## marmotton

Comme ça,mais sans le "(not solved)" parce que ça fait apparaître aussi bien les non résolus que les résolus lors d'une recherche [ et c'est pas solved, c'est résolu qu'il faut mettre]

----------

## YetiBarBar

As tu tenté de "démasquer l'ebuild 1.6.4 avec:

```
echo "app-emulation/virtualbox ~x86" >> /etc/portage.package.keywords
```

et en démasquant les éventuelles dépendances manquantes?

----------

## Inazad

je lai fait mais la version que jai dans portage est toujours 1.5.4...

jessaie une emerge --sync mais jobtiens cette liste lorsque je fais un emerge --search virtualbox :

```
osiris ~ # emerge --search virtualbox

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : virtualbox ]

[ Applications found : 7 ]

 

*  app-emulation/virtualbox

      Latest version available: 1.5.4-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 26,021 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

      Latest version available: 1.5.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 5,166 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Guest additions for VirtualBox

      License:       PUEL

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

      Latest version available: 1.5.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 32,360 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Softwarefamily of powerful x86 virtualization

      License:       PUEL

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.6.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 34,652 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   VirtualBox kernel modules and user-space tools for Linux g

ests

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

      Latest version available: 1.5.4

      Latest version installed: 1.5.4

      Size of files: 199 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Modules for Virtualbox OSE

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.6.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 34,652 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   VirtualBox input driver

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.6.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 34,652 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   VirtualBox video driver

      License:       GPL-2

osiris ~ # 

```

Je ny comprends pas trop...

----------

## Poch

 *YetiBarbar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> As tu tenté de "démasquer l'ebuild 1.6.4 avec:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Y a une petite faute de frappe, le fichier c'est /etc/portage/package.keywords... 

Donc si t'as fait un copier coller de la commande c'est normal que ça foire et que la version 1.6.4 n'apparaîsse pas... 

Fait 

```
echo "app-emulation/virtualbox ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 et normalement ça ira, tu pourras installer la version 1.6.4

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Poch wrote:*   

>  *YetiBarbar wrote:*   
> 
> As tu tenté de "démasquer l'ebuild 1.6.4 avec:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Exact, copier/coller intempestif avec petite modif (le ~* en ~x86)

----------

## Inazad

Je ne comprends pas encore trop comment fonctionne portage car je suis nouveau sur Gentoo..

voici ce que jobtiens apres avoir fait les commandes necessaires.

```
osiris ~ # emerge virtualbox 

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-emulation/virtualbox-1.6.4" [ebuild])

osiris ~ # 

```

Comment installer des paquets maskes ?

----------

## Poch

 *Inazad wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> osiris ~ # emerge virtualbox 
> 
> ...

 

La réponse est dans la question   :Wink: , regarde la man page d'emerge et la doc

En fait t'essaies d'installer une version masquée de virtualbox, qui elle même a besoin d'une version masquée de app-emulation/virtualbox-modules. Tu dois donc aussi démasquer ce paquet, donc le rajouter dans /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour chacune des dépendances masquées, fais un:

```
echo "categorie_dependance\ta_depend ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## Inazad

Jai fait la commande suivante :

```

echo "app-emulation\virtualbox-modules ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Et pourtant jobtiens ceci mais avec un message concernant lajout que jai fait dans package.keywords

```

osiris ~ # emerge virtualbox

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: app-emulation\virtualbox-modules

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "app-emulation/virtualbox-1.6.4" [ebuild])

osiris ~ #   

```

Je ne comprends pas trop..

----------

## Poch

Y a aussi une petite erreur dans la commande, c'est "app-emulation/virtualbox-modules ~x86" qu'il faut dans le fichier package.keywords (c'est / et pas \ entre app-emulation et virtualbox). 

Et le message d'erreur indique que 

1) portage ne comprend pas la ligne "app-emulation\virtualbox-modules"... 

2) portage ne sait pas installer virtualbox-modules vu qu'il est masqué...

Il te suffit donc de la corriger la ligne en question pour que ça fonctionne...

Edit: sinon il serait bien que tu ne recopies pas "bêtement" les commandes qu'on te donne, tu progresseras pas... Lis un peu la doc, essaie de comprendre le fonctionnement de portage (en tout cas les choses basiques comme les paquets masqués, comment les démasquer etc...). C'est assez lourd au début, mais c'est comme ça que tu maîtriseras ta gentoo.

----------

## Inazad

Ok merci,

je vais essayer avec ce conseil.

Car je veux faire de ce systeme un LiveCD   :Cool:  Je connais bien Linux mais lorsque lon passe dune distro a une autre, cest completement different   :Sad: 

Je build mon systeme et apres jen fais un beau LiveCD pour ma classe dinfo  :Smile: 

Je vous tiens au courant

----------

